# Ball winders



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I thought I'd ask here, and give it a couple days, before posting in the barter board or just buying new.

I am buying an umbrella swift this week (I'm getting a new Swedish but at the price of a used one, thank goodness). Unless someone can explain to me how to make neat balls of yarn, I think I also need a ball winder. Does anyone here have an extra they would sell reasonable? My alternative to finding a good used one is a 40% off coupon at Hobby Lobby, but I'd like to support one of you instead.

I did say that I'd not buy anymore yarn this year but I didn't say a word about tools to use while I learn weaving 

Thank you.

Deb.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cakes, balls, it winds the yarn into useable units that are fairly easily stored  I think 40% at Hobby Lobby is a darn great price. New they cost about $44. It is one of my most used and favorite tools, that and my swift


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

The one I'm looking at at Hobby Lobby is $75.99 and is the Boye Electric model. I can get it for $48.54 before tax but that includes shipping. I looked a bit at the ones on eBay that are hand powered, but most of those seem to be the kind that WIHH said to avoid. I also checked the wooden ones at Halcyon Yarn and they are out of my price range. If no one here has one by Thursday I will ask at the guild meeting and if that doesn't work I think there's a Hobby Lobby in Roswell that I can hit while I'm already there anyway. I'll just have to remember to print the coupon tomorrow. Hmmm, can you use the electric models manually??


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I'd say that's a reasonable price for powered!

The Royal ball winder is plastic, but holds up fairly well. It's about $50, I think, and worth it. The wooden ones are awesome ... but yeah, yowzers!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I have had my Royal ball winder for about 8? years. There's a lot of plastic in it....but it's still going strong. I think I paid around $30 at the time....gads, around here they are twice that much now!

With the coupon, the Hobby Lobby one sounds like a pretty good deal.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

OK so this weekend I learned to roll my stuff up on a stick. I confiscated a smooth round handled spoon fron DW wooden kitchen utinsels and have wound my new balls of yarn on them and put them in mason jars. Am I hickey???


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Nope, you are talented!

The Official Name for a "stick you wind yarn onto" is *nostepinne*.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I had my first Royal winder for about 20 years. One of the little feet on the base broke so it was difficult to clamp onto anything and have stay put. I bought a new one. If you want my old one you are welcome to it, I think I still have it. If you have someone clever in your life that could jury rig a new base for you. It still works great!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Marchwind said:


> I had my first Royal winder for about 20 years. One of the little feet on the base broke so it was difficult to clamp onto anything and have stay put. I bought a new one. If you want my old one you are welcome to it, I think I still have it. If you have someone clever in your life that could jury rig a new base for you. It still works great!



Thank you. Husband says he will give fixing it a try. I'll send you a pm.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I love this forum.


----------

